# Yahoo message boards to be eliminated - Dee Lusby?



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Perhaps you could post a link, or where you saw this article? I can't find anything that suggests Yahoo is eliminating Yahoo Groups.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

http://news.yahoo.com/yahoo-shut-down-seven-products-including-blackberry-app-001111816--sector.html


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Well, Yahoo _Message _boards indeed will shut down March 31. You can see for yourself at this Yahoo link:
http://messages.yahoo.com/

But Yahoo Messages is not the same product as Yahoo Groups. Note that there is no similar message at the top of this Groups page:
http://groups.yahoo.com/

Dee Lusby is writing as part of Yahoo _Groups_. I see no evidence that Yahoo _Groups _is shutting down.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> But Yahoo Messages is not the same product as Yahoo Groups.


I didn't know there was a difference. Thanks for the information.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

I also had no clue that Yahoo _Message _even existed as a product, and I am a member of about a dozen Yahoo _Groups_.

The Yahoo Groups user interface is poorly done, IMHO. It was created way back when email was the "_new kid on the block_" and has had only _token _updates since. But in spite of _Groups _issues, it seems to get a lot of eyeballs, and I'd be surprised if Yahoo just summarily shuts it down.


----------

